# Polyhydric alcohols  on DNP? HELP ME PLEASE



## pumperalbo (Nov 10, 2017)

I have discovered bars (proteinbars) that have on 100grams 2.5grams carbs however  20gramm Polyhydric alcohols.




These bars are from Low Carb Weider 40%


Can I eat these without me getting warm? Or will I of Polyhydric alcohols,  get hot or not on my DNP Cycle?




Thanks for Help


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2017)

Um. Ya wanna avoid bourbon in large quantities. Not a couple grams of sugar alcohol.


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 12, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Um. Ya wanna avoid bourbon in large quantities. Not a couple grams of sugar alcohol.





My question was can I use this bar with just 2gr of Net Carbs on 100gram without getting warm? on dnp cycle?   


show this bars

https://www.iafstore.com/usa/weider/low-carb-high-protein-bar-codp8462


on dnp?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 12, 2017)

OP ye missed the point. PoB was pointing out to ye that the sugar alcohol in one protein bar tis nothing to be concerned over - its alcohol (carbs) in more sizable quantities that ye'll want to avoid while on DNP.


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 12, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> OP ye missed the point. PoB was pointing out to ye that the sugar alcohol in one protein bar tis nothing to be concerned over - its alcohol (carbs) in more sizable quantities that ye'll want to avoid while on DNP.





thanks for help

can close this thread


----------

